# singer 360 operators/owners manual



## buypast (Aug 26, 2011)

i'm looking for manuals for singer 360 with ribber srp50. the manuals that came with it are in spanish which i don't read (or speak). free downloads would be great, but any help is appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Knitnstitchsue (Aug 20, 2011)

http://sewingonline.co.uk/library/knitmaster-360-260.html


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is the link for free manuals download.
http://knittsings.com/knitting-machine-manuals/


----------



## lindade (Feb 25, 2011)

Free manuals

http://knittsings.com/knitting-machine-manuals/


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

siewclark said:


> Here is the link for free manuals download.
> http://knittsings.com/knitting-machine-manuals/


When you go to that site and click on the links for the 360, nothing comes up, that info has been removed.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Try checking on ebay. There's multiple sellers with KM accessories, tools, accessories and manuals.


----------



## sixmoor (Aug 13, 2011)

IF YOU STILL NEED THE MANUALS LET ME KNOW I HAVE BOTH AND I WILL EMAIL THEM TO YOU.


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

If you haven't already got them, here is a place with many different ones: http://tinyurl.com/6ofvgfl It is box.net and directly in the Knitmaster folder, but go up a directory to get others.

Godspeed Berda


----------



## ShannonForsyth (Feb 15, 2013)

If you still have the Singer 360 manual, could I get a copy? I bought the machine new in the early 80's, but haven't used it in many years. I got it out today because my sister wanted to borrow it and I can't find the manual. She was still a kid when she watched me using it. I don't think I can remember everything.


----------



## annrandy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

I recently found a Singer 360 knitting machine at a thrift shop, but mine was missing the manual. I would love to get a copy if anyone would send it. Email is [email protected] Thank you!


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Try these
http://machineknittingetc.com/catalogsearch/result/?order=date&dir=desc&q=360


----------



## annrandy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you so much for the links! I'd spent hours and hours googling to find exactly what you sent with no luck. I'm anxious to try them today!! Thank you!


----------

